# Cat biting others throat?



## relux (Jun 3, 2004)

Hello. I recently brought home a new male cat who is about 8 months old. I have a female cat who we are not sure how old but guessing about a year. Both are fixed. They of course took awhile to get used to each other. The regular hissing and growling of the old cat because I brought the new one into the family. They seem to be getting along fine now. They chase each other and play. However sometimes the new cat will walk up to the old cat and try to bite it's throat while she's sleeping or relaxed. Now they are both loving cats and neither would bite anyone. The new cat is a totally loving cat that I have never seen hiss or growl. Should I be concerned about him biting (or what appears to be) the others throat?


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't think it's a big problem... I had two cats (brother and sister) and when they'd play, they'd bite each other's throats. unless the one being bit starts yelling, I wouldn't worry.

that's just from my experience, though.


----------



## relux (Jun 3, 2004)

I have gotten a reply off of the board saying this is a sign he wants to mate. When cats are fixed they still show these signs? Isn't that weird considering they both have been fixed?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Cats doing that over each other is also a sign of dominance- he is trying to tell her he is the boss. (typical male) jk


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree it's a dominance thing because even my girls with bite each others throat. I don't worry unless they get too rough though.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My cats both do this to eachother, usually during play or right before they start playing. I was driving into our driveway today and I looked up (we live in a house with another apartment above us) and I saw the people's cats above us biting eachothers throats in the window sill as well! I guess they all do it. The people above us have 3 cats in the same size apartment as ours, so now I'm trying to convince my boyfriend that we actually DO have room for another kitten!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Zalensia said:


> he is trying to tell her he is the boss. (typical male) jk


Hehe well I think its time for the girl to tell him who's boss :!:


----------

